# Tiger Snake



## jase75 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have recently moved to the ACT and decided it was time i went for a bit of a walk to see what i could find. It was a really hot day here so there was alot of Reptiles active. I mostly found Lizards but was really happy to find a Tiger Snake sheltering between some rocks.

Heres some pics -


----------



## jase75 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## rett82 (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow Awsome pictures here jase75. I love the 4th pic of him in the water. Well done on the find.


----------



## rett82 (Jan 9, 2010)

Also great water dragon photo's and skinks too. Ive got to find me a water dragon.


----------



## itbites (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice pics Jase, hope the move went well darlz


----------



## whcasual79 (Jan 9, 2010)

gota love the tiger snakes


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 9, 2010)

very nice find ....


----------



## Poggle (Jan 9, 2010)

fantastic find


----------



## eamonn (Jan 9, 2010)

I would have been happy to if i found a tiger. Nice find, well done, great pics. Thanks.


----------



## reptilerob (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome Jase, great shots. I love the middle photo of the tiger. We have only spotted 2 or 3 tigers for the whole season down here.


----------



## jase75 (Jan 10, 2010)

reptilerob said:


> Awesome Jase, great shots. I love the middle photo of the tiger. We have only spotted 2 or 3 tigers for the whole season down here.


Thanks Rob, iv only been in th ACT for a few months now and it was the first snake i have found.Im not really sure how common Tigers are around here. There are are so many of them around Bathurst where i moved from, even right in town.I was really hoping to see a White Lipped Snake which iv heard are common around here, but had no luck.Ill have to head out again in the next few weeks and see what else i can find.


----------



## naivepom (Jan 10, 2010)

Great shots - especially the 3rd pic of the tiger, very jealous


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice stuff, my brother and dad are down there at the moment, I was gonna go but I thought it would be to crap and cold for herping, damn I'm very jealous of the tiger!


----------



## ZK928 (Jan 11, 2010)

very cool pic of the tiger in the water


----------



## jase75 (Jan 13, 2010)

A few more pics from a drive last night.

Two small Tigers and a Small Copperhead-


----------



## jase75 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 13, 2010)

Tigers and copperheads,what pleasant snakes exellent finds


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 13, 2010)

very nice, that would have been a great night drive seeing them two species, I always thought canberra was kinda not that good, but wow looks like there are some nice snakes about the place.


----------

